# Unlimited Roadside Assistance



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey what's up everyone! I sell emergency roadside assistance that's available 365 days a year 24/7.
Unlimited towing, up to 100 miles anywhere you want to go a day
Unlimited locksmith services, gas refuel, battery boost, tire changes and plenty more! Hit me up if you're interested in purchasing this service! It's only $19.95 a month!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

You can text or call my number in the signature if you would like


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AAA got you beat by over half price boss.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

True AAA is cheaper but is all of their services unlimited?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Just some of the benefits...everything is unlimited use


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah call 555-555-5555 or go to www.website.com and a tow truck will be right fucking over to tow your shit

My roadside assistance is $3 a month through my phone


----------

